# [EVDL] Shut off switch for vac pump?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

How do I go about fashioning a cutoff switch for my vacuum pump? I want one that operates on the vacuum created in the PVC canisters, or maybe something with a timer, or, well, I really don't know. 
Anyone? Thanks,
Joel in Philly 




_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You need a switch similat to the one listed here: Coast Penumatics
F-4200-X30 Series.

http://www.coastpneumatics.com/products/vacuum/vacuumswitches/f4200x.php

Richard



> Joel Sell <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > How do I go about fashioning a cutoff switch for my vacuum pump? I want one
> > that operates on the vacuum created in the PVC canisters, or maybe something
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

From: Joel Sell =

How do I go about fashioning a cutoff switch for my vacuum pump? I want one=
that operates on the vacuum created in the PVC canisters, or maybe somethi=
ng with a timer, or, well, I really don't know. =

Anyone? Thanks,
Joel in Philly =



EV Parts has an inexpensive cutoff switch that works on vacuum. When vac=
rises to the correct level itlifts the little itsy bitsy contactor thus=
stopping your vac pump untill you depress the brake & the cycle starts aga=
in.. Lawrence Rhodes.....
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

All,
Or like this?:
http://www.evparts.com/prod-BK2785.htm

>Date: Mon, 15 Sep 2008 21:22:55 -0700
>From: "Richard Grinnell"
>
>You need a switch similat to the one listed here: Coast Penumatics
>F-4200-X30 Series.
>
http://www.coastpneumatics.com/products/vacuum/vacuumswitches/f4200x.php
>
>Richard
>
>


> Joel Sell wrote:
> >
> >> How do I go about fashioning a cutoff switch for my vacuum pump? I want one
> >> that operates on the vacuum created in the PVC canisters, or maybe something
> ...


----------

